# Sometimes I really hate my life...



## Devildoc (Jun 18, 2018)

...so my family is at an amusement park.  Yesterday we did the water park, wasn't horrible, but a lot of people with misplaced sense of their own attractiveness and swimwear they should not be wearing.

The bed in hotel was comfortable; however, I had the opportunity to sleep in but my herniated disc and horrible sciatica had me up at 5 in the morning pacing the room because I could not lay down. So I am up and heavily caffeinated getting ready to take my kids back to the theme park where it is supposed to be a hundred degrees today.

Yay me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 18, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> but my herniated disc and horrible sciatica had me up at 5 in the morning pacing the room because I could not lay down



Every time I piss and moan about shit, I see stuff like this. Very greatful to have my health.  

Hoping you can find a boonie-hat and camelback of cold Gatorade for the day. Good luck.


----------



## DozerB (Jun 18, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> ...so my family is at an amusement park.  Yesterday we did the water park, wasn't horrible, but a lot of people with misplaced sense of their own attractiveness and swimwear they should not be wearing.
> 
> The bed in hotel was comfortable; however, I had the opportunity to sleep in but my herniated disc and horrible sciatica had me up at 5 in the morning pacing the room because I could not lay down. So I am up and heavily caffeinated getting ready to take my kids back to the theme park where it is supposed to be a hundred degrees today.
> 
> Yay me.



Think about all the times you were soaked in the field, saying to yourself, "I would give my left nut for a cup of coffee and a dry pair of clothes." Sit back, relax, and enjoy the whale-watching!


----------



## Gunz (Jun 18, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> ...so my family is at an amusement park.  Yesterday we did the water park, wasn't horrible, but a lot of people with misplaced sense of their own attractiveness and swimwear they should not be wearing.
> 
> The bed in hotel was comfortable; however, I had the opportunity to sleep in but my herniated disc and horrible sciatica had me up at 5 in the morning pacing the room because I could not lay down. So I am up and heavily caffeinated getting ready to take my kids back to the theme park where it is supposed to be a hundred degrees today.
> 
> Yay me.




Come to Florida. You can help me paint a fence, fix the gearbox on a rotary cutter, and hack down the jungle overgrowth along side the road with a machete in 92 degree heat and ungodly humidity. It's fun, we'll have some laughs.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 18, 2018)

@Ocoka , I'd do it.  As long as I am moving, and not around a million people, I am in my element.

@DozerB , good point.


I realize I am having a little bit of a pity party, largely driven by extraordinary pain in my lower back, and my profuse hatred for the mass of humanity at theme parks.  I'm doing this entirely for my six children, whom I love dearly, and who will have memories of an awesome trip.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 18, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah , I realize life is on a continuum, and I have it so much better than so many other people. But damn, when my back acts up like this this is the worst pain I've ever had.


----------



## DozerB (Jun 18, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> @Ocoka , I'd do it.  As long as I am moving, and not around a million people, I am in my element.
> 
> @DozerB , good point.
> 
> ...



Clearly your priorities are in order. Happy late Father's Day!


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 18, 2018)

Just get wasted. The great thing about alcohol- you can pour it on anything and make it better. It’ll also make you go from a whale watcher to a full on whaler. Those bigs will start looking real good


----------



## NatureNinja22 (Jun 18, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> ...so my family is at an amusement park.  Yesterday we did the water park, wasn't horrible, but a lot of people with misplaced sense of their own attractiveness and swimwear they should not be wearing.
> 
> The bed in hotel was comfortable; however, I had the opportunity to sleep in but my herniated disc and horrible sciatica had me up at 5 in the morning pacing the room because I could not lay down. So I am up and heavily caffeinated getting ready to take my kids back to the theme park where it is supposed to be a hundred degrees today.
> 
> Yay me.


My wife just went through back surgery for her sciatica and herniated disc, and is recovering. She is only in week 4 but she feels way better. She had a lot of chronic pain, and it made her life miserable. Are you doing physical therapy or anything?


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 18, 2018)

RacoonRanger22 said:


> My wife just went through back surgery for her sciatica and herniated disc, and is recovering. She is only in week 4 but she feels way better. She had a lot of chronic pain, and it made her life miserable. Are you doing physical therapy or anything?



I have done everything else short of surgery. Because of a compression fracture, a pars defect, and a couple other things, we're trying to kick the can of surgery until it is the last resort. Which might be soon.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 18, 2018)

Brother I hope all works out. Don't fall apart on me.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 18, 2018)

@Marine0311 , I am much better this afternoon. This morning not so much.  It is hotter than hell and humid but at least I'm staying hydrated enough that my piss looks like a clear Rocky Mountain stream, unlike yesterday when it look like a bright ray of sunshine LOL.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 18, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> The best part is they give you great fucking dope pre-op and oxycodone post.  Pop a few oxys, chug a few beers, life is fucking good


That explains the Oh Florida thread.


----------



## NatureNinja22 (Jun 18, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I have done everything else short of surgery. Because of a compression fracture, a pars defect, and a couple other things, we're trying to kick the can of surgery until it is the last resort. Which might be soon.



That's what my wife and I wanted. She finally got the surgery after many months of PT because of a combination of being sick of the pain and fear of permanent nerve damage.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 18, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I have done everything else short of surgery. Because of a compression fracture, a pars defect, and a couple other things, we're trying to kick the can of surgery until it is the last resort. Which might be soon.



I had surgery twice back when it was standard treatment and wish I kicked that can down the road a few more years.  But that's life and I deal with it.  The shit we do for our family as broken assholes.  lol


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 19, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Just get wasted. The great thing about alcohol- you can pour it on anything and make it better. It’ll also make you go from a whale watcher to a full on whaler. Those bigs will start looking real good



If my historical knowledge serves correct, this is _exactly_ how Mississippi was started..


----------

